# more't



## lenny_lennartz

Si us plau, y ha algù que pugui explicar-me el significat de “more’t”.     Em sembla que és l’imperatiu de la segona persona,  potser de “moure’s”?


----------



## avellanainphilly

És l'imperatiu de "morir-se" ('die').


----------



## lenny_lennartz

Moltes gràcies.   Segons el dicionari, és més correcte dir “mori’t”?  .   Es tracta potser de una forma més col·loquial?


----------



## .Jordi.

Si ens donessis el context en que apareix "more't", seria molt mes facil dir amb certesa de quin verb es tracta.


----------



## ernest_

_Mori't_ no existeix, perquè _mori_ és 3a persona i el _'t_ (_=et_) és 2a persona, per tant és un error.


----------



## lenny_lennartz

Es una filla que crida les paraules al seu pare, per 
què creu que l’ha maltractada.

“La J. es va desempallegar del braç del seu xicot, que l’agafava per l’espatlla, i se’m va encarar mirant-me (el pare) fixament amb ulls més de ràbia que no pas d’odi.   Eren uns ulls massa cansats per odiar.
- More’t, m’entens? More’t.”

He tornat a mirar a la taula de verbs.   Oi que “mori” és l’imperatiu de la tercera persona, pero l’imperatiu de la segona persona singular seria “mor”, no pas “more”.    Perdó si no m’explico clarament en català – és que intento de l’aprendre només uns mesos!   Els agraeixo a tothom per aquesta ajuda.


----------



## avellanainphilly

lenny_lennartz said:


> He tornat a mirar a la taula de verbs.   Oi que “mori” és l’imperatiu de la tercera persona, pero l’imperatiu de la segona persona singular seria “mor”, no pas “more”.    Perdó si no m’explico clarament en català – és que intento de l’aprendre només uns mesos!   Els agraeixo a tothom per aquesta ajuda.



Això que dius és molt interessant...
Efectivament, "mori" és l'imperatiu de la 3a. 
Sembla que l'imperatiu de la segona varia segons si hi tens el pronom clític o no: "mor" (sense clític) i "more't" (amb el cític). Suposo que és per una raó fonològica. De fet diria, que aquesta "e" que apareix a "more't" és part del clític i no pas del verb (tot i que no ho sembli per l'ortografia) i apareix en certs contextos fonològics. El mateix passa amb altres verbs de la tercera conjugació:
- dormir/adormir-se: "dorm" vs "adorme't" 
- collir: "cull la fruita" vs "culle't" (o potser també "cull-te")  (el fet que la "e" pugui aparèixer, segons la meva intuïció, tant abans de la "t" com després és el que em fa pensar que pot ser part del clític).

Espero haver-me explicat. És complicat, però interessant!


----------



## lenny_lennartz

Vertaderament, l’estudi de la llengua catalana és fascinant!   Per a mi, és un viatge de descobriments.   Un altre misteri explicat.    Gràcies per la teva ajuda.


----------



## ernest_

Avellana, estàs segura que _more't_ és correcte?
A mi m'havia passat totalment per alt, però ben pensat si l'imperatiu és _mor_ llavors s'hauria d'escriure *mor-et*!!
És el mateix que "fote't", que la majoria de gent ho escriu així "fote't", però "fote" no és cap verb, per tant hauria de ser *fot-et*.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> Avellana, estàs segura que _more't_ és correcte?
> A mi m'havia passat totalment per alt, però ben pensat si l'imperatiu és _mor_ llavors s'hauria d'escriure *mor-et*!!
> És el mateix que "fote't", que la majoria de gent ho escriu així "fote't", però "fote" no és cap verb, per tant hauria de ser *fot-et*.



No, no, no n'estic gens, de segura. Parlava per pura entuició...
Si la "e" pertany al clític, com dius hauria de ser "mor-et", però és molt estrany visualment, no? Suposo que és estrany perquè el clític sencer (amb la vocal) darrera del verb és "te" i no "et": "morir-te" i no "morir-et", però per alguna raó amb l'imperatiu funciona diferent...


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Així per sobre, segons que tinc entès, es tracta d'una de les variants al·lomòrfiques, irregularitats, que es donen en les formes orals de l'imperatiu de la segona persona singular. 

Els verbs de la segona i tercera conjugació amb la segona persona singular acabada en consonant i seguides de clític afegeixen [ə] no epentètica. La forma amb el clític consonàntic (-te) seria "mor-te", però es pronuncia [ḿɔrət]. En aquest cas sembla com si el clític es girés, però en d'altres en què no hi ha una [ə] en el clític també passa: 
-témer - tem - tem-lo [tém*ə*l]
-batre - bat - bat-la [bát*ə*lə]

Això és el que tinc entès, em sap greu no saber remetre-us a cap obra. Corregiu-me si vaig errada.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Segons he estudiat en Ruaix, _more't _és una forma col·loquial. La forma culte és _mor-te. _És el mateix que passa, per exemple, amb _rebe-ho _i _perde'ls _(col·loquials), que haurien de ser _rep-ho _i _perd-los_.


----------

